# Another tax refund



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some may remember I had an email some months back informing me of a tax refund from HM Revenue :laugh:
I´ve had another one today it must be claimed before 2nd Nov. 2017 and is for £343.30 
It´s gone into trash of course.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I forwarded mine only HMRC, using the spam address they recommended.

Never heard any more.




.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had an email informing us we had done 83 miles an hour in a thirty mile zone, in a place we had never been to, at a time we were not even in the country 

We didn’t open it 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a Nigerian cousin who is also a Prince. Didn't I tell you?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But they are getting better.
Friend just got one from Amazon about his purchase and his delivery options. Really convincing as he had a delivery from Amazon last week.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was involved in a really convincing ebay scam once. We had bid on a generator and they wanted us to pay by dubious means. We refused and offered to collect item and pay cash. No go. They sent us letters, supposedly from ebay, threatening legal action. All was very convincing until that fatal spelling mistake!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had "Ebay" on the telephone once wanting to check some info. No problem, said I and we did check some innocuous info. They rang back the next day and called me Jeff....

So that was a short conversation that day:grin2:

If I get anyone on the telephone now that is unsolicited (such as compensation for accidents lot or PPI) I just ask them to hold on for a minute. I then just leave the phone for 10-15-20 mins until they get the message!

Graham (not Jeff) :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well some good news:-

I have just had a rebate from HMRC for a 'couple' of Grand, and yes it is in the bank.

But no begging letters please - 'cos its only a reduction in an on-account payment, so it will probably have to go back to them at some point - unless I can think up a good ruse of a charge from my holding company in Junkerbourg for 'management fees' + coffee:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well some good news:-

I have just had a rebate from HMRC for a 'couple' of Grand, and yes it is in the bank.

But no begging letters please - 'cos its only a reduction in an on-account payment, so it will probably have to go back to them at some point - unless I can think up a good ruse of a charge from my holding company in Junkerbourg for 'management fees' + coffee:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that two rebates Geoff?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Is that two rebates Geoff?
> 
> Ray.


AFAIK 'a rebate' and 'it' are still singular, unless grammar has changed in the last few decades since I was at school - please advise:wink2::grin2:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> AFAIK 'a rebate' and 'it' are still singular, unless grammar has changed in the last few decades since I was at school - please advise:wink2::grin2: Geoff


Double post Geoff.:nerd:

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Leave him alone Ray! The excitement must be getting to him, getting to him.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff can’t believe you missed that you’d double posted

I thought that a very clever comment Ray , loved it

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Any 'excitement' about the rebate dissipated on Friday, when Basia came back from the dental surgeon with a bill for £3,000 for 4 implants - and a very swollen face, poor girl.

I am sure my grandfather would not have performed 4 in one session. All our own dentist said was that Basia was 'very brave to have all 4 done' - which I take to be an oblique criticism, as to not openly criticize another of the profession.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately you don’t live here

I paid 8Thousand per 4 

Done 4 at a time 

Sandra


----------

